# Is this girl fuckin with my head?



## TheUndeadPhoenix

Ok, so as most of you guys know that know who I am, I'm a schoolbum now. I've been hanging out with this girl Allison from school. She's in 2 of my classes and I think I may or my not have made a mistake by telling her I have a crush on her.
Now, I met one of her friend's boyfriends, his name is Bryan. He said me and Allison should date. She said no, she doesn't like me like that
She says she likes this other guy John, who is in 1 of the classes me and her share and another one I'm in
Her friend Bryan has been hounding her that she should date me.
Then today, her friend Calynn, who I have never met in person, told me that SHE TALKS MORE ABOUT ME THEN JOHN TO HER _FRIENDS_
I'm beginning to think this girl is trying to test my loyalty or something... Anyone got input?


----------



## bryanpaul

http://www.seventeen.com/love/


----------



## bryanpaul




----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

bryanpaul said:


> http://www.seventeen.com/love/


^this


----------



## acrata4ever

if you hook up and break up youre in the same classes. this is like the mistake of dating a neighbor or someone at work. you will have to see them everyday. sounds to me like youre in the friend zone which means it aint happenin. never date locals its a big mistake. youre best bet is simply walk up to the first girl that smiles at you in a social situation. dont try hard if you do that really pisses them off and makes you look like a loser. avoid the one with 5 guys buying her drinks having a good time. this one has exactly one dollar in her purse and spends most her time hustling drinks and with her fat gf on the dance floor. if she takes an interest in anyone her fat gf will take her home. look for the miserable one alone in a corner. ask if you can sit down the answer will be usually yes. then break it down from there. she crosses her legs you open yours she folds her arms you open yours. try to get away from the nightclub ASAP to limit competition. if you found the wallflower attractive the horndogs will hover around like vultures. even if its just outside to sit on a car to talk without screaming. say yelling is killing your singing voice. while sitting on a car talk about something romantic like the stars. if you get the make out signal ok make out. dont make things obvious. try to get to another smaller bar asap. preferably one with old smelly drunks in it whom she will find repulsive. she will definately want to hang at your place after one drink in a shithole like that. oh and always work alone. to get the girl you have to stop hanging with the guys. the only guys you should hang with are band or a gang. and only on certain nights. yes love sickness sucks but it fades with age. yes you will throw up, yes you will shit your pants in your sleep, yes you will pine. but life goes on. she usually picks you you dont pick her unless the cards all fall in the right place the right time. good luck.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

bryanpaul said:


> http://www.seventeen.com/love/


Fuck you, I'm not even opening that


----------



## sideshowbxb

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> Fuck you, I'm not even opening that


you do have to admit though it was funny lol, evrything acrata said out to help you out a good deal, i aint got no help to offer, im a loner, ive gotten shutdown alot of times, you cant do nothing but try again, usually i just find i get lucky every couple months, although the last chick was quite luny . . .


----------



## acrata4ever

yeah theyre quite crazy till about 25 they stabilize but from 35 on up it gets worse they act 12 carry hello kitty purses and really pukey shit like that. you just gotta deal with it man. the best thing for a lone wolf to do is play cowboy on the wall. yeah it makes you a whore yeah its obvious, but youre still not trying hard. find a vacant peice of wall not right next to the ladies room thats too obvious and makes it look like your waiting for your gf to shut up and come out. hang near a cigarette machine i used to just stand there with an unlit cig till someone lit it. then start taking. when you whore yourself on a wall or work your cigarette machine wear pants that fit around your crotch well. place your thumbs in your pocket fingers hanging loose but index fingers generally pointing to your genitals. smoke and drink with one hand this is really cool and lets you keep one thumb in the pocket at all times. this is like a typical cowboy movie a guy in black rides into town ties up his horse and leans on the hitching post. your saying im a threat to you and your town lock up the women. one thing women go for is confidence. if your a pussy asking your buddy does she like me etc and passing notes youll be fuckin your fist a long time dude. bright colors like pimp clothes attract women too. you dont have to be obvious some ripped up jeans and docs but a red velour dinner jacket with black satin lapels will catch the eye. this is what makes pimps so sucessful. i used to carry a bottle of bubble soap and sit on the big speakers by the dance floor, why? beacause girls cant resist bubbles. just like a cat has to attack a string and a dogs own vommit is just to tasty pass up. try it youll have an audience of 6-10 girls immediately. the main thing is be a jerk be funny you want them saying awe look at him dancing on the hood of that car hes a jerk isnt he cute. then pretend like you really dont care about attention. this is your natural persona youre unihibited and could give two fucks what anyone thinks of you. this type of living artist mindset is usually irresistable. ladies love outlaws you dont have to lie and say youre in a gang or your a drug dealer. but if you say break into a zoo on a first date and let her pet the wolves you are so gettin lucky dude!


----------



## Menyun

Chicks want what they can't have and confidence and being a asshole keep them around. So by you letting her know how you feel you kinda sealed your own fate.. sry bud but your in the friendzone. Which is really hard to get out of.

Option #1

Your best bet is to ignore her (not to her face, just try to avoid her when you normally would of been at her beck and call), if she was the one you normall spent your weekend with go with a different chick to kick it with. Besides the obvious of being with a different girl if you ever had a remote chance with the one you like now she'll start to notice and get jealous. Not in a freak out girlfriend kinda way but she'll start blowing up your phone or coming around looking trying to get her own time in. Act like your shit doesn't stink and fucking make everything your own... if you go dancing and you can't dance get out their and make a fool of yourself just fucking own it... that goes farther then sitting on the sideline trying to look cool. Also know your limits and always make sure if your drinkin with a lady she's drunker then you. Don't want her buzzed while your fall down drunk it just makes you look like a tard. Confidence is the key but you gotta kinda be a asshole too. chicks dont want a guy thats gonna agree with them about everything. So if she says somethin stupid point it out just like you would around your guy friends. If this doesn't work your most likely shit out of luck with that individual female.

Option #2 and perfered

Don't worry about any one female, always keep your options open be confident and own it. The less you try for one individual girl the more that will end up flocking around you in the end. This opens you up to the possiblity of better relationships when the women come to you. That way when you've got 2-3 interested (not being friendly but actually making obvious advances at you) you have options to pick from. That is if you want to pick if you dont find one that exactly fits your bill then have as much fun with all of them as you can and wait until you attract the right one. Make sure your always making a move unless you get obvious signs she's not interested... if your unsure about a chick she likes you but isn't making advances her self put your arm around her when shes next to you, if this works later put your hand on her leg if she doesn't mind move it to inside thigh closer to her knee (dont go for the gold just yet) , make sure your acting normal during all of this dont be doing this while staring at her seeing how she will react but do it while talking with her or with friends dont get stupid thinking to hard about what she's doing or thinking. If none of the above were rejected and you get alone move in for the kill. Dont be afraid to to put your hand back on her leg if she knocks it away make a game out of it if you have too. You can tell if she's actually getting mad if thats the case stop but most cases they're kinda just being unsure and slowing your advances but persistance and a lil humor can overcome this.

Note: when I was still in school I was a nervous shy dipshit, but my buddy used to get laid like 3-4 times a week by like 3-4 different females so I would always ask him wtf he was doing. His reply was either some cocky because im the shit or when he was being serious more of a girls like assholes.. which at the time i thought that was just a cocky response too. But by the time I was a Sr. I to had learned to just be confident and was getting laid quite often while I was spending time out socializing.

PS. Don't be to picky, If your a 5 dont expect 8+ type chicks to be coming your way. Not that they won't I've been with a few 10's in my day but normally they have crazy issues. Oh and never be afraid to spit a little game... just because a girl has a boyfriend doesn't mean you can't flirt with her. Most cases it wont lead anywhere and your just going more for a get the other girls in the rooms attention but sometimes it does... just dont mack on your friends chicks atleast not the ones that you want to keep as your friends personally I didn't much care who it was non of my friends could whoop me so fuck them.


----------



## Menyun

lol sry for the lenth of that post was gonna be like 2 lines then my mind got to wandering.


----------



## JackieBlue

i love how all of the replies are from men. the majority of which are making some pretty broad, shit-talking generalizations about women. the thing is here.....

girls will fuck with your head. all of them.
boys will fuck with your head too. all of them.
people just fuck with other people's heads.
sorry. get used to it.

when you care about someone, you are allowing that person to fuck with your head. you just have to decide what your limits are, and be prepared for whatever that entails for you. the way i see it.... you have three options:
1.) either you hang on and torture yourself
2.) you decide you don't care either way
3.) or you give up on it and move on.

each of those options could lead to happiness or sorrow. life is a gamble. know your personal limits.

in my experience, you either click or you don't. most of the time you know right away..... occasionally you don't. patience, grasshopper.


----------



## L.C.

Do you remember how much of a pain in the ass your last relationship was? When I worry about women, I remember back to when the most horrible moments of my past relationships. I found being satisfied with yourself is better than any othe relationship you can find. Also, when I'm content others seem to notice, and it attracts them, for some reason. Like that other person said: don't concern yourself with one particular woman. Often times I notice, when I have a girlfriend other women seem to flock to me. I guess its something psychological with them. The last thing I can suggest is a masturbation marathon. Get a bunch of porn and pocket pussies, and get the poisen out. If you do it to the point that it makes you sick, you won't wanna be around a women for at least a week. Thinking about here again, repeat.


----------



## acrata4ever

jackies saying im full of shit and women hate bubbles esp hello kitty bubbles. look at the multicolored boa and hat that is sooooo pimpwear. jackie blue rod stewart a master of pimpwear. and menyun is wrong if they dont touch you first it aint happening never touch them first. dude if you dont get the come on signal by now youre a woman in a mans body this thread is kaput. pftttttt....


----------



## CXR1037

What a stupid thread.

That's all.


----------



## Menyun

acrata4ever said:


> jackies saying im full of shit and women hate bubbles esp hello kitty bubbles. look at the multicolored boa and hat that is sooooo pimpwear. jackie blue rod stewart a master of pimpwear. and menyun is wrong if they dont touch you first it aint happening never touch them first. dude if you dont get the come on signal by now youre a woman in a mans body this thread is kaput. pftttttt....



Dude half my flirting it touching its just part of it you learn 10 times as much from how a girl reacts to touch. It works for me so I was advising from what works for me. If you wait on the girl to do all the advancing its gonna take you month to get in her pant unless she's just horny. But I can get in damn near anyones pants within a week or so if its gonna happen. I'm talkin about legit hook-up not the bimbo you pick up at the bar that starts getting naked before you even leave. And like I said you can tell when I girls not into it and in that case you would stop what your doing. I'd like to see your game in action and see how that find a good spot on the wall routine works. I know your a gentalman type but I've never had luck picking up a female when I wasn't atleast decently aggressive with my game.


----------



## JackieBlue

acrata4ever said:


> jackies saying im full of shit and women hate bubbles esp hello kitty bubbles. look at the multicolored boa and hat that is sooooo pimpwear. jackie blue rod stewart a master of pimpwear. and menyun is wrong if they dont touch you first it aint happening never touch them first. dude if you dont get the come on signal by now youre a woman in a mans body this thread is kaput. pftttttt....


 
ummm nowhere did i say anything about you personally, but if you want to wear that shoe.....get down with your bad self. (figured i would slip in some pimp talk for ya there......*snicker*)

oh, and by the way....it's a sweater not a boa. and women/men of all ages, looks, types, preferences etc., etc. act like assholes. sorry to cut through the bullshit.

L.C. is right on when he's talking about being satisfied with yourself.


----------



## slurricane

stp is becoming riddled with hilarious threads.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

Stop with the flame war guys... >__> You both have valid arguments.


----------



## acrata4ever

bubbles yes or no?


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

acrata4ever said:


> bubbles yes or no?


9 times out of 10, yeah lol


----------



## acrata4ever

a mans sexuality is obvious the fact your making eye contact and smiling shows your interest, if they like you they will touch you first your arm knee etc. at the movies they will rest their head on your shoulder. if they dont touch you first it aint happening. and no means no.


----------



## Coloraduh

Dude you need to make a move! Take that broad on a candlelit dinner at the Waffle House. But before you go swing by a cemetary and grab here some flowers. She'll be putty in your hands...................Your Welcome!


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

Coloraduh said:


> Dude you need to make a move! Take that broad on a candlelit dinner at the Waffle House. But before you go swing by a cemetary and grab here some flowers. She'll be putty in your hands...................Your Welcome!


Except for the wafflehous shit, that's actually something I would do


----------



## wokofshame

Wait for the full moon- that's when bitches are horniest. Perfect for the cemetery walk also.

Why don't chicks in San Francisco wear miniskirts?\
'caus their dicks would hang out.


----------



## acrata4ever

a picnic is cheaper make a nice dinner and find a nice pleasant spot.


----------



## JackieBlue

bubbles are good, as are kittens, puppies, and anything else "cute".


----------



## acrata4ever

close your eyes pan your head to a random spot then open them. the first thing youll see is something red or close to it like orange. wear something red. the only colors that show up well in a dark night club are white red and black. this is why employees always wear combinations of this. it is also why blondes have more fun they stand out in dark clubs. wear a red rag a shirt, tie etc try not to make it obvious. i can wear a red suit without looking like the devil not everyone can. also someone who was a cold fish to me id take to a place where they werent comfortable. like a black nightclub or a lesbian bar that had punk concerts on a thurs night. they would hang on me like a cheap raincoat. and get to know the nice protective caring person i truly am. never do the obvious. never be yourself, be an actor, stealth.


----------



## sideshowbxb

damn this thread got really strange, i do think this subject is done, its rather funny reading over it now though,


----------



## sideshowbxb

GET UM!!!!


----------



## sideshowbxb

sry little case o tourettes . . . selective tourettes


----------



## sideshowbxb

point be made what was that movie, little meramid, damn tey did something to the mari


----------



## acrata4ever

hmm thats another one it cant be a film like explosion man or explosion man II or son of the ghost of the return of explosion man. you can always tell whats in a womans mind by secretly reading cosmo while your shitting. they dont know youre doing this. reconassance, stealth. youll find good chick movies to go to in there.


----------



## Fwingnut

If all else fails, rufi that ho! She won't know she loved it but she will! zombiechase123


----------



## acrata4ever

a true gentleman never slips a lady a mickey. tskful absolulety tskful


----------



## sideshowbxb

acrata4ever said:


> hmm thats another one it cant be a film like explosion man or explosion man II or son of the ghost of the return of explosion man. you can always tell whats in a womans mind by secretly reading cosmo while your shitting. they dont know youre doing this. reconassance, stealth. youll find good chick movies to go to in there.


whoa . . . lol


----------



## acrata4ever

yeah saw a cover of cosmo in DA DOLLAH STOE quick glance at the cover stuff about kinky sex and more sex shit. ill try to catch some more takin a dump at my sisters or ill pick up a copy at the doctors office. and give you a rundown on what the latest buzz in DA LADIES ROOM iz.


----------



## Kim Chee

show her your weiner, if she doesn't laugh you're in like Flynn.


----------



## Alaska

Michael, you revived of a thread just for that fucking picture? It was well worth it.

This fucking thread sucks and is definitely full of wieners and never nudes.


----------



## deanmoriarty

go for it.better than regretting that you didnt try...


----------



## DregeDE

acrata4ever said:


> if you hook up and break up youre in the same classes. this is like the mistake of dating a neighbor or someone at work. you will have to see them everyday. sounds to me like youre in the friend zone which means it aint happenin. never date locals its a big mistake. youre best bet is simply walk up to the first girl that smiles at you in a social situation. dont try hard if you do that really pisses them off and makes you look like a loser. avoid the one with 5 guys buying her drinks having a good time. this one has exactly one dollar in her purse and spends most her time hustling drinks and with her fat gf on the dance floor. if she takes an interest in anyone her fat gf will take her home. look for the miserable one alone in a corner. ask if you can sit down the answer will be usually yes. then break it down from there. she crosses her legs you open yours she folds her arms you open yours. try to get away from the nightclub ASAP to limit competition. if you found the wallflower attractive the horndogs will hover around like vultures. even if its just outside to sit on a car to talk without screaming. say yelling is killing your singing voice. while sitting on a car talk about something romantic like the stars. if you get the make out signal ok make out. dont make things obvious. try to get to another smaller bar asap. preferably one with old smelly drunks in it whom she will find repulsive. she will definately want to hang at your place after one drink in a shithole like that. oh and always work alone. to get the girl you have to stop hanging with the guys. the only guys you should hang with are band or a gang. and only on certain nights. yes love sickness sucks but it fades with age. yes you will throw up, yes you will shit your pants in your sleep, yes you will pine. but life goes on. she usually picks you you dont pick her unless the cards all fall in the right place the right time. good luck.


 
^ Beta as fuck.
If your like I was when I was a ruthless mutherfucker, you look for the hottest, happiest together, hardest to break up couple and destroy them. Take his woman, humiliate him in one conversation or less, take his woman from him use and abuse her once or twice then throw her out of the house without half of her clothes and tell all her friends how easy she is and move on the the next.
I seriously used to do this before I hit the road, now I only play with the flys that end up in my web, I don't hunt anymore.
But still good luck with alwase settling for second best ya'll

[image deleted]

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLoLoLoOL Just read acrata4ever's second post, I take it back, this dood is legit - but still acting like an asshole and being an asshole. wearing a leather coat dosn't make you a bull. it just makes you a consumer.


----------



## deanmoriarty

DREGEDE,UR A REAL FREAK


----------



## Mouse

Pay attention to you school work, fuck the social drama.

If a person you meet at school can't offer you a job, a lead, or to teach you something in exchange for your teaching them something, don't bother. 

This ain't high school anymore, look out for your best interest - your educational and financial future. Why the hell else would you be in school anyhow?


----------



## Alaska

No idea what to even say about that cock bastard's post up there.

Also; rape isn't funny, but goddamn it I almost shat myself when I saw that picture.


----------



## Kim Chee

I'm going into the bomb shelter now. Close the door behind you.


----------



## deanmoriarty

YEP


----------



## fateoficarus

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> Ok, so as most of you guys know that know who I am, I'm a schoolbum now. I've been hanging out with this girl Allison from school. She's in 2 of my classes and I think I may or my not have made a mistake by telling her I have a crush on her.
> Now, I met one of her friend's boyfriends, his name is Bryan. He said me and Allison should date. She said no, she doesn't like me like that
> She says she likes this other guy John, who is in 1 of the classes me and her share and another one I'm in
> Her friend Bryan has been hounding her that she should date me.
> Then today, her friend Calynn, who I have never met in person, told me that SHE TALKS MORE ABOUT ME THEN JOHN TO HER _FRIENDS_
> I'm beginning to think this girl is trying to test my loyalty or something... Anyone got input?


 
Mate...a couple of things. You're obviously crushing which is sweet and all, but keep your fucking wits about you dude. It's good you told her, at least you're openly and honestly communicating. You've already made your feelings clear, and Bryan is apparently rooting for you. However, the fact that she talks about you more than John doesn't mean shit in a romantic context. It's clear she enjoys your company, she thinks about you, and she probably really appreciates the impact you have on her life, but that doesn't mean she secretly wants to fuck you but is somehow testing you. My advice: be honest, be a friend, and if you would work together it'll sort itself out. If you try to press the issue of a relationship too hard you're going to come off as predatory.


----------



## DregeDE

Alaska said:


> No idea what to even say about that cock bastard's post up there.
> 
> Also; rape isn't funny, but goddamn it I almost shat myself when I saw that picture.


 
Ohp looks like we got a angry feminist nazi buzzing around this pile of shit, shoe fly don't bother me.
Oh and my name is Drege D.E. nice to meet you too, you will get to know me and maybe even not take shit 
I say seriously one day.


----------



## Alaska

DregeDE said:


> Ohp looks like we got a angry feminist nazi buzzing around this pile of shit, shoe fly don't bother me.
> Oh and my name is Drege D.E. nice to meet you too, you will get to know me and maybe even not take shit
> I say seriously one day.


 
Yes, an angry... feminist... nazi. I'm also an anarcho-nationalist vegan factory-farm worker. True story.

I was just saying that the picture was funny. Also, I really did *not* know what to say about your post. It just sounded like you were a bit low in the "reality" department there for a second.


----------



## Loth Lorien

Menyun said:


> Chicks want what they can't have and confidence and being a asshole keep them around. So by you letting her know how you feel you kinda sealed your own fate.. sry bud but your in the friendzone. Which is really hard to get out of.
> 
> Option #1
> 
> Your best bet is to ignore her (not to her face, just try to avoid her when you normally would of been at her beck and call), if she was the one you normall spent your weekend with go with a different chick to kick it with. Besides the obvious of being with a different girl if you ever had a remote chance with the one you like now she'll start to notice and get jealous. Not in a freak out girlfriend kinda way but she'll start blowing up your phone or coming around looking trying to get her own time in. Act like your shit doesn't stink and fucking make everything your own... if you go dancing and you can't dance get out their and make a fool of yourself just fucking own it... that goes farther then sitting on the sideline trying to look cool. Also know your limits and always make sure if your drinkin with a lady she's drunker then you. Don't want her buzzed while your fall down drunk it just makes you look like a tard. Confidence is the key but you gotta kinda be a asshole too. chicks dont want a guy thats gonna agree with them about everything. So if she says somethin stupid point it out just like you would around your guy friends. If this doesn't work your most likely shit out of luck with that individual female.
> 
> Option #2 and perfered
> 
> Don't worry about any one female, always keep your options open be confident and own it. The less you try for one individual girl the more that will end up flocking around you in the end. This opens you up to the possiblity of better relationships when the women come to you. That way when you've got 2-3 interested (not being friendly but actually making obvious advances at you) you have options to pick from. That is if you want to pick if you dont find one that exactly fits your bill then have as much fun with all of them as you can and wait until you attract the right one. Make sure your always making a move unless you get obvious signs she's not interested... if your unsure about a chick she likes you but isn't making advances her self put your arm around her when shes next to you, if this works later put your hand on her leg if she doesn't mind move it to inside thigh closer to her knee (dont go for the gold just yet) , make sure your acting normal during all of this dont be doing this while staring at her seeing how she will react but do it while talking with her or with friends dont get stupid thinking to hard about what she's doing or thinking. If none of the above were rejected and you get alone move in for the kill. Dont be afraid to to put your hand back on her leg if she knocks it away make a game out of it if you have too. You can tell if she's actually getting mad if thats the case stop but most cases they're kinda just being unsure and slowing your advances but persistance and a lil humor can overcome this.
> 
> Note: when I was still in school I was a nervous shy dipshit, but my buddy used to get laid like 3-4 times a week by like 3-4 different females so I would always ask him wtf he was doing. His reply was either some cocky because im the shit or when he was being serious more of a girls like assholes.. which at the time i thought that was just a cocky response too. But by the time I was a Sr. I to had learned to just be confident and was getting laid quite often while I was spending time out socializing.
> 
> PS. Don't be to picky, If your a 5 dont expect 8+ type chicks to be coming your way. Not that they won't I've been with a few 10's in my day but normally they have crazy issues. Oh and never be afraid to spit a little game... just because a girl has a boyfriend doesn't mean you can't flirt with her. Most cases it wont lead anywhere and your just going more for a get the other girls in the rooms attention but sometimes it does... just dont mack on your friends chicks atleast not the ones that you want to keep as your friends personally I didn't much care who it was non of my friends could whoop me so fuck them.


 
I wish this wasn't all so true. I would like to think the confident ass hole wasn't the key. I wish wanting what you can't have wasn't true. This is the best advise possible in the situation. Unless you have some animal uncontrollable drive to a girl that makes you want to murder people who get between you, like some savage, then I would ignore that drama. Honestly sounds like this girl is playing little girl games. Time is better spent with a woman, games are much more rewarding in the end. 

If you are a 5 but have the confidence and skills then you can go for higher girls. I personally have found that those two things have been more attractive than anything else.

My last 2 cents, if you stop trying and do the confidence thing something strange will happen. You wont get as many girls, but you won't have to put in nearly the same level of work or talking. Girls will come to you, ask you out and do things you wouldn't expect. This same situation works for ladies trying to get guys. I think confidence is attractive to most people regardless of gender or orientation.


----------



## dprogram

I don't know. Ugly confident women get on my damn nerves.


----------



## frzrbrnd

you probably get on their nerves, too.


----------



## dprogram

frzrbrnd said:


> you probably get on their nerves, too.


By not being interested...


----------



## Venatus

Im not an expert, do dont expect a wall of text from me. but heres my advice.
Just ignore her and stop paying attention to her.


----------



## Rob Nothing

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> Ok, so as most of you guys know that know who I am, I'm a schoolbum now. I've been hanging out with this girl Allison from school. She's in 2 of my classes and I think I may or my not have made a mistake by telling her I have a crush on her.
> Now, I met one of her friend's boyfriends, his name is Bryan. He said me and Allison should date. She said no, she doesn't like me like that
> She says she likes this other guy John, who is in 1 of the classes me and her share and another one I'm in
> Her friend Bryan has been hounding her that she should date me.
> Then today, her friend Calynn, who I have never met in person, told me that SHE TALKS MORE ABOUT ME THEN JOHN TO HER _FRIENDS_
> I'm beginning to think this girl is trying to test my loyalty or something... Anyone got input?


kick johns arse and create a ruckus. she wants proof that you like her as much as she likes you

they always fin with your head, but sometimes their heart is good and whether it is or it isnt is your call


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad

Could never find a female who likes this lifestyle so i gave up and married my pack.


----------



## Lost in transit

This is the answer


----------

